# Who suggested the tip jar?



## nostrils (Nov 1, 2015)

So in LA working Monday DTLA 6am to 8pm I decided to try the tip jar, 
37 rides and 14 hours,


----------



## Ayad (Jan 1, 2015)

That was intentionally insulting. The same way leaving a penny to a waitress is meant to send a message. Perhaps it was the presentation. But also consider the $1 per mile market segment and the conditioning that comes with it where stiffing is encouraged.


----------



## graphicgenie (Sep 24, 2014)

I bet ya they try to make them sound like dollar coins lol


----------



## ADefaultUser (Nov 11, 2015)

A penny and a star for your troubles good sir.

Enjoy your $2.41 and may you never pick me up again.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

You're in LA, did you really expect courtesy and manners?


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

You're in America, did you really expect courtesy and manners?

Fixed it for you.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Lmao! 

That was me leaving my two cents. Your jar looks pathetic


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> Lmao!
> 
> That was me leaving my two cents. Your jar looks pathetic


Good idea, but you have to step your tip jar game up.

Seen some pretty good ones on google image search.

Once you've built an awesome/funny/popular tip jar, then SEED IT with a few ones and a 5 or something man haha


----------



## EcoSLC (Sep 24, 2015)

Who taught you how to use a tip jar? You never leave that thing empty, man, or it'll stay that way.


----------

